# LO Treffen 2020 -> 2022



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2020)

Unser Treffen in diesem Jahr findet leider nicht statt  

Weitere Infos in der Gruppe.



Bleibt gesund und fit    
LG Mausoline


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2021)

Leider ist es auch im LO ein bißchen leiser geworden  

und leider hat das Treffen in diesem Jahr auch nicht statt gefunden 

aber

am letzten Wochenende wagte sich doch eine 4er Gruppe, also so eine MiniminiminiLOgruppe, nach Baiersbronn  

Ziemlich kurzfristig zusammengetrommelt haben wir uns aufm Campingplatz in eine Blockhütte eingemietet.

Zu dritt konnten wir am Freitag noch eine kleine Willkommensrunde fahren. Mit einem Abendessen auf der angepeilten Gourmethütte wurde es leider nix mehr, die macht einfach zu früh Feierabend  und so gabs nur noch ein Getränk. Dies mussten wir uns allerdings durch steile hm hart erkämpfen.
Dafür gings gleich nen schattigen naßwurzeligsteinigen S2er Trail runter. Schade, dass der auf der Schattenseite liegt und es die paar Tage vorher geregnet hatte. Also wieder hoch und auf die Sonnenseite gewechselt.
Zusätzliche hm durch die Turmbesteigung gesammelt und den Ladies Baiersbronn von oben gezeigt




Auf der Sommerseite gabs dann als Belohnung ne schöne trockene Trailabfahrt 





Genussvoll in der Abendsonne am Hang entlang sind wir zurückgeradelt




um dann, aus Versehen natürlich, in einem großen angelegten Garten eines großen Hotels zu landen und links und rechts der Wege von Mährobotern attackiert zu werden  zum Glück hat uns fast keiner gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. September 2021)

Das Gourmetessen fand also abends in unserer Blockkütte statt natürlich alles vom Feinsten Bergkäse, Schwarzwälder Schinken, vegane Aufstriche  Rotwein und vieles mehr und irgendwann trudelte auch die langersehnte Schoki ein 

Samstag, bestes Wetter, ein Teil einer Baiersbronner Tour gepimpt mit weiteren Schmankerln rund um den Campingplatz war geplant. Erstmal gings wieder bergauf und das kann hier öfters richtig steil werden. Und wenn  man oben ist, fährt man wieder runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter, damit man die ganzen Trails mitnehmen kann.
An den Traileinfahrten kann man oft nicht erkennen was einen noch erwarten wird  schräge nasse Wurzeln, enge steinige Spitzkehren, flowige Abschnitte



oder die Ausfahrten auf die Forstwege  hier die Treppe des Todes ... die haben wir alle geschoben ... @Rudirabe sagt die kann man(n) fahren



Es ist ein steter Wechsel von Waldpfad, dicht bewachsen, trocken und staubig, steinig, wurzelig nass, steil, mit Treppen, Felsen und Stufen gespickt, die Konzentration ist andauernd gefordert



flowig mit viel Spaß 



werden wir irgendwann unten im Tal ausgeworfen.
Passt ja prima 😋 ein Stück weg ist ein vom 5-Sternehotel bewirtschaftetes Restaurant, da gehts jetzt hin Essen fassen.
Wir haben inzwischen schon einige hm in den Knochen und ich 2km weg noch einen Testtermin, damit wir abends einkehren können. So rollen wir gemütlich, ein bißchen auf und ab noch ein paar Trails am Wegrand mitnehmend, mit einer kalten Wassertretpause im Bach 

 zurück zum Campingplatz und chillen noch ein wenig in der Sonne vor unserer Hütte 

Diesen Abend lassen wir in einer Weinstube ausklingen, die uns schon vor längerer Zeit von Einheimischen empfohlen wurde. Schöner  ☀️ abwechslungssreicher, aber anstrengender, anspruchsvoller Biketag


----------



## Martina H. (28. September 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Und wenn man oben ist, fährt man wieder runter und wieder hoch und wieder runter,


...ach was 

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2021)

in Baiersbronn muss man das schon öfters machen um die ganzen Trails abzufahren.

Am Sonntag wollten die anderen meine geplante Tour nicht fahren  weil Regen angesagt war und wir etwas weiter fahren hätten müssen. Also was machen 🤔 Bettina und ich bastelten was zusammen, was von der Hütte aus losging und naja, vermutlich nicht so traillastig wie der gestrige Tag ist.
Also lets go and test it 
Das Morgenlicht war schon toll und wir sind dann erst mal bergauf



um dann wieder runter zu fahren 
und dann wieder hochzufahren 



War dann doch gleich noch eine Schiebepassage dabei, aber danach gings gemütlich zum 1. Traileinstieg ein schönes Waldstück bergab mit Wurzeln und Kehren und Plausch mit freundlichem Einheimischen und ohne Foto 
Wir mussten dann entscheiden ob wir gleich berghoch fahren oder mit einem anderen Trail nochmal ins Tal runter fahren, haben wir auch gemacht. Mir hat dieser Trail sehr gut gefallen, abwechslungsreich ziemlich auf einer Höhe entlang, bißle wellig, um Bäume herum kurven über Steine, Wurzeln, Sand , weicher Waldboden, mal nass, mal trocken, schön 
Danach berghoch, auf Teerstraße mit angenehmer Steigung, um oben auf einen anderen Berg zu wechseln. Unterwegs verschiedene Aussichten genossen und einem SUV-Autofahrer mit nicht hier ansässigem Stadtkennzeichenein bißchen Hilfestellung geleistet. Ich natürlich, der kam mir grad recht. Auf nicht öffentlicher Straße suchte er die Wasserfälle  

ich: da muss man hinlaufen 
er: sein Navi hat ihn hierher geschickt 
ich: Navi´s sagen manchmal viel, der Wasserfall ist im anderen Tal, er soll wieder runter zum Parkplatz, da steht ein Wanderschild, da steht vermutlich sein Ziel, ich meine 4km
Also Luftlinie waren wir nicht weit weg vom Wasserfall, aber dahin fahren mit Auto geht nicht. Vom Parkplatz im andern Tals ist wirklich nur ein Katzensprung und gut zu laufen.

Wir sind dann weiter und ungefähr oberhalb vom Wasserfall vorbeigefahren. In der Zwischenzeit zog der Himmel immer weiter zu und es wurde auch etwas frischer, aber wir hatten noch ein paar km Fortsweg auf der Höhe hinter uns zu bringen.

Ich fahr morgen weiter  gut Nacht


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2021)

Aufm richtigen Buckel fast angekommen tun sich neue Blicke auf 😍





Darauf folgt ein kurzer Trailabstecher mit einem währenddemFahrengeschossenenleiderunscharfenBild




Eigentlich wollten wir dann da wo die Musik herkommt einkehren 

waren uns aber zuviel Menschen, also nur Vesper an diesem Plätzle und Beratung welche Seite fahren wir runter  
die bekannte feuchtnasse CC-Strecke oder Abenteuer ... ich bin vor vielen Jahren einen Pfad gefahren ... gibts den noch ...
ok Abenteuer gewählt  der Einstieg ging ja noch, aber dann hatten doch die Wanderer recht, die meinten, das ist nicht fahrbar  wars auch nicht bis auf ein paar wenige m, zum Tal hängendes Pfädle mit nassen Wurzeln übersät .... Satz mit x ... früher war der nicht so belaufen, da konnte man fahren  🤔

Wir haben dann doch noch was fahrbares gefunden, allerdings haben wir den Treppenausstieg auf die Straße dann lieber geschoben




Motivierend war das Wetter nun nicht mehr, so sind wir oberhalb




Richtung Dorf gefahren um das Einkehren nachzuholen. Rückweg war easy aufm Radweg und dem Regen sind wir auch davon gefahren. 
Heute hatten wir mehr Strecke und weniger Trails als gestern, aber in Anbetracht dessen was noch unbefahren von uns ist, hätten wir das heute eh nicht geschafft


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2021)

Psssst Sonntagabend gabs noch ne Einkehr und der Nachtisch war spitze 
Tannenspitzeneis




3/4 der LO-Trefferinnen sind am Mo. vormittag noch ne kleine Runde gefahren 

und haben eine 3. Variante berghoch auf die Sommerseite genommen ...  Fazit  die ersten 2 werden bei zukünftigen Touren auf der Seite nicht mehr gefahren 

Luftfeuchtigkeit gefühlt 100%  🥵




Es gab zwar noch eine Trailberghochschiebepassage dafür anschließend nen supi spaßigen flow 




Abwärts gings erst, nachdem wir uns mit mehreren Wanderergrüppchen unterhalten hatten, die allesamt freundlich und nett waren, kein einziger Moserer oder schräger Blick  Baiersbronn toppt.


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2021)

Nach den Päuschen gehts abwärts




und einmal am Waldrand entlang halb um den Berg auf zum Schluß stark wurzeligem Pfad




um dann in angenehmer Steigung den Forstweg 1. Teil hochzufahren.
2. Teil hatte ich noch ätzend in Erinnerung  🤮 und es war auch so ...




aber was macht man nicht alles  für ne schöne Abfahrt 




Ganz schön dicht die 2 

Tja und dann wars auch schon vorbei  leichtes Ausrollen aufm Radweg zum Campingplatz, einpacken und heim.

Wir sind hier auch ein paar nicht offizielle Pfade gefahren  das darf man aber nur, wenn man lieb und freundlich ist und wies ein guter MTBler macht  keine Spuren hinterlässt




Scheee wars  und das Gute ist, dass wir noch genügend Fahrbares _und Unfahrbares  _übrig gelassen haben 
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja zufällig im nächsten Frühjahr/Frühsommer dort


----------



## Martina H. (2. Oktober 2021)

Da habt Ihr ja ein schönes Wochenende gehabt  - schade, dass das Treffen nicht stattfinden konnte, aber wer weiss...


----------



## Bettina (2. Oktober 2021)

@Mausoline Danke für deine Initiative für das Wochenende und die Organisation und das Guiding und die schöne Fotostory. Du hast echt eine tolle und herausfordernde Region in deiner Nähe. Ich komme immer gerne wieder dahin. 👍😁
Und da sind wirklich nette Menschen 😉


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Oktober 2021)

Da freue ich mich doch schon aufs nächste Jahr. Hoffentlich klappt es dann endlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2021)

Da es im Ort sowieso keine Gruppenunterkunft gibt, könnte ich mir vorstellen 🤔 dass wir uns auf dem Campingplatz niederlassen. Die einen haben Camper oder Bus oder auch Zelt und dann gibts noch 2 Blockhütten. Da wir nicht wissen wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht, kann das Coronakonform durchgeführt werden.
Zeitraum stell ich mir Ende Mai bis Mitte Juli vor, da ab September die Schattenseiten doch sehr nass und rutschig sein können. Außerdem sind die Tage länger und abends kann man dann noch gut auf dem Campingplatz zusammensitzen.

Wär schon schön, wenn sich mal wieder ne größere Gruppe zusammenfinden könnte


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2021)

Der Zeitraum passt.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Oktober 2021)

Wär schon schön - wir sind aber raus. Zum einen passt der Zeitraum nicht, zum anderen ist der Weg für ein Wochenende einfach zu weit.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2021)

Boah schade  ihr seid von Mai bis Juli schon verbucht und ihr müsst doch unbedingt mal in Süden kommen 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die ein oder andre noch einen oder mehrere Tage dran hängt 🤔

Es gibt genug Bike- und Wandermöglichkeiten, der Nationalpark ist direkt daneben und bietet doch manch schönes Fleckchen auch mit supertollen Aussichten, das/die man mal gesehen haben sollte.

Sasbachwalden wär auch ums Eck und das Elsaß, die Vogesen ziemlich nah dran, Baden-Baden, guter Wein, Klettereien und und und


----------



## blaulicht (11. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Fotostory und den appetizer 😋. Da bekommt man Lust auf mehr. Falls es zeitlich klappt, wär ich auf jeden Fall gern dabei, Baiersbronn ist 2022 wieder fällig 😎


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2021)

Hallo @blaulicht das wär super 

Ich frag in den nächsten Wochen mal nach wegen der Belegung der Hütten.
Über die Gruppe geht nichts mehr, aber irgendwie werden wir über den Winter vielleicht einen Termin zum Planen festlegen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo Ladies 

Ladiestreffen in Baiersbronn steht immer noch aus und ich hatte letztes Jahr mal den Zeitraum Mai bis Juli vorgeschlagen.
Zwecks Corona hatte ich mir den Campingplatz als Hauptdomizil vorgestellt, da dieser 2 schöne Blockhütten zum Vermieten hat. Leider hab ichs versäumt rechtzeitig nachzufragen, deshalb ist das Angebot jetzt sehr mager und muss ganz schnell gehen ❗

Ich hab 1 Blockhütte von* Fr. 24. Juni bis Mo. 27. Juni* reservieren können bis übermorgen.
Max. 5 Personen passen da rein (1DZ + 2 Einzelbetten i. Zi. + 1 x Sofa), überdachte große Terrasse und Rasen davor.









						Home
					

NATUR-CAMP TANNENFELS IDEAL FÜR EINE AUSZEIT DAS GANZE JAHR   Im Schwarzwald in idyllischer Lage in Baiersbronn an der Murg im Teilort Mitteltal finden Sie den idealen Urlaubsstandort. Das Naturfreibad ist in direkter Nachbarschaft. Für einen entspannten Urlaub in der Natur am Nationalpark.




					naturcamp-tannenfels.de
				




*Also wer hat Lust und Zeit und will dabei sein und will in der Hütte übernachten?*

Plätze für Autos, Zelt, Camper gibts noch genügend und es gäbe natürlich die Möglichkeit sich selbst ein Zimmer zu suchen.

*Bitte mir ganz schnell Bescheid geben.*


Stand heute wäre 1 Hütte noch von 08.07. bis 11.07. frei, die kann ich leider nicht zusätzlich reservieren.
Ab 2. Sept. stehn dann beide Hütten wieder am Wochenende zur Verfügung.

Bin gespannt und würd mich riesig freuen, wenn wir mal wieder eine Gruppe zusammenkriegen.


Liebe Grüße ausm Süden
Petra


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2022)

Also grundsätzlich ja. Da ist die OP fast auf den Tag genau 3 Monate her und lt. Doc darf ich da wieder richtig fahren. Wäre ne schöne Möglichkeit wieder etwas Übung zu bekommen. Also ich würde gerne ein Plätzchen in der Blockhütte nehmen.


----------



## Martina H. (2. Mai 2022)

550km OneWay - für uns für ein Wochenende zuviel und die Urlaubsplanung ist bereits abgeschlossen. Leider geht da nichts mehr...


----------



## Aninaj (2. Mai 2022)

Ich bräuchte nur nen Platz für mein „Camper“ Auto 😁.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Mai 2022)

Für mich die letzten Korrekturwochenenden - wird bei mir leider auch nichts. 😭


----------



## Chrige (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo! Ich wäre da also dabei, falls es noch einen freien Platz in der Hütte gibt. Zum Glück schaue ich heute per Zufall hier rein 😀
Liebe Grüsse
Chrige


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2022)

Super, ich hatte mir schon überlegt, wie ich dich erreiche.
Kriegst nen Platz in der Hütte


----------



## greenhorn-biker (4. Mai 2022)

Ich bin leider für den *Fr. 24. Juni bis Mo. 27. Juni* raus, wir müssen auf eine Hochzeit 
Wäre aber sonst mit dem Camper gekommen, also falls sich kurzfristig was ändern sollte würde ich bestimmt noch ein Plätzchen finden


----------



## Mausoline (4. Mai 2022)

Schade ihr Nichtmitkommenkönnenden   

Ich hab die Hütte jetzt gebucht     für das Juniwochenende von Fr. bis Mo.
Noch sind wir eine kleine Truppe und noch können Plätze in der Hütte angeboten werden können 





wir haben ja auch Camper unter uns 🏕️

Übrigens gibts hier mit der Gästekarte die Konuskarte.


			https://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/planen-buchen/konus-gaestekarte
		


Wer mit Bahn anreist kann z.B. zurück bis Karlsruhe oder Basel umsonst fahren oder zum nächsten Urlaubsort weiter 

Wetter wird gut und die Tage sind lang, beste Voraussetzungen, zum Einkehren unterwegs gibts immer was und gutes Essen wird immer angeboten.

Also ich nehm weiter Anmeldungen entgegen


----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2022)

Können wir die Plätze für die Camper so reservieren, dass wir halbwegs zusammen stehen? Ich seh da nicht so ganz durch, was die mit parzelliert und nicht parzelliert meinen - das sind ja unterschiedliche Preise...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Mai 2022)

Ich ruf an, wollt ich sowieso vorschlagen, wegen Lagerfeuer


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2022)

Das ist übrigens der Platz für Berlingos und Zelte vor der Hütte


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank, daß Du das organisierst, ich würde gern dazu kommen, könnte sein, daß ich nur ein oder zwei Tage Zeit habe, da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin, wäre es denn möglich an einem oder zwei Tagen mit Euch zusammen fahren zu dürfen?


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2022)

Kein Problem, ich muss kurz vorher mal eine ca. Personenzahl oder Übersicht  auch wegen der Kurtaxe,durchgeben.

Der Platz kann mit Zelten voll gemacht werden 
Mit Zelt kann man eh kurzfristig kommen, muss halt Zelt pro Nacht bezahlt werden. Die Sanitäranlagen sind ziemlich neu, liegen gleich neben den Hütten. Für die nicht Hüttenbewohner gibts dann dafür Karten.

Wär schön, dich mal persönlich kennen zu lernen


----------



## laterra (22. Mai 2022)

Oh schade, ich habs total verpasst. Bin irgendwie zu wenig im Forum unterwegs in letzter Zeit. Allerdings feiern an dem Wochenende meine Eltern goldene Hochzeit. Das wär dann wohl eh nichts geworden bei mir. Ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß und hoffe, dass nächstes Jahr wieder klappt.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Mai 2022)

Oh ja schade 😢 aber bei der Kurzfristigkeit vom Termin, kann man leider nicht allen gerecht werden.

Wir haben ja auch noch unseren "wilden Süden Termin offen" 😅


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Mai 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir haben ja auch noch unseren "wilden Süden Termin offen" 😅


?


----------



## Mausoline (23. Mai 2022)

Winterpokaltreffen


----------



## blaulicht (24. Mai 2022)

Ich wäre echt super gern dabei gewesen 
An dem Wochenende feiere ich allerdings Geburtstag, da hatte ich jetzt schon überlegt den einfach dort zu verbringen, aber das würden mir dann doch einige übel nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Mai 2022)

Für Samstagabendunterhaltung wär auch gesorgt 






						Baiersbronn Open-Air
					

Baiersbronn im Schwarzwald. Genussraum für die Seele gepaart mit facettenreicher Natur: Sterneküche und Wanderhimmel.




					www.baiersbronn.de


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juni 2022)

Na, die Mucke ist nicht so ganz meins. Aber in Baiersbronn soll es doch so ein bomfortionöses Sternelokal geben. Also wenn der das Catering macht, dann....


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2022)

Welches denn 🤔









						Traube Tonbach | 5-Sterne-Superior-Hotel im Schwarzwald - Baiersbronn
					

In Baiersbronn im Schwarzwald heißt die Traube Tonbach ihre Gäste im 5-Sterne-Hotel willkommen. Hier sind Genuss, Entspannung und Luxus zu Hause.




					www.traube-tonbach.de
				








						Luxushotel Schwarzwald | Hotel Bareiss
					

Luxushotel im Schwarzwald: Gastfreundschaft, die von Herzen kommt ► jetzt auf der offiziellen Website zum Bestpreis buchen!




					www.bareiss.com
				








						4* S Genusshotel Sackmann
					

Buchen Sie  im 4 Sterne S Genuss- und Wellnesshotel in Baiersbronn der Familie Sackmann ihren Schwarzwald Urlaub für die Sinne.




					www.hotel-sackmann.de


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juni 2022)

@xsusix - Huhu, wie siehts denn bei dir aus   wir haben noch Platz


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Welches denn 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Traube.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juni 2022)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Traube.


Is die nicht abgebrannt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Juni 2022)

Ist wieder aufgebaut und in Betrieb seit ein paar Wochen, halt anders und hatten ganz schnell eine Notlösung erstellt, ich glaub auf einem Parkdach. In kleinem Umfang lief das eh weiter.

Muss mal schauen, ob die Catering machen 
aber wir können auch in ihrer Blockhütte einkehren


----------



## Bettina (3. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber wir können auch in ihrer Blockhütte einkehren


Und dann zur Tannen Marie 😁


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2022)

Für Samstag wollt ich fragen


----------



## Aninaj (3. Juni 2022)

Nächtigen in der Penntüte und dinieren im Sterne-Restaurant. Das nenn ich mal Kontrastprogramm. Ich glaub ich bleibe bei meinen Tütenraviolies 😅


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2022)

...man muss Prioritäten setzen. Essen ist die Erotik des Alters.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Juni 2022)

Da bin ich ganz bei @Chaotenkind 
@Aninaj du brauchst keine Tütenraviolis mitbringen  wir nehmen dich einfach mit


----------



## xsusix (4. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @xsusix - Huhu, wie siehts denn bei dir aus   wir haben noch Platz


Huhu, bin noch am überlegen... Hab da sogar Urlaub 😉


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juni 2022)

Gibts da noch was zu überlegen


----------



## xsusix (5. Juni 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gibts da noch was zu überlegen


OK, hast Recht - bin dabei 😁 für wie viele Personen ist denn die Hütte? Könnte auch im Auto schlafen...


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2022)

Supi, wir freuen uns


Mausoline schrieb:


> ... Ich hab 1 Blockhütte von* Fr. 24. Juni bis Mo. 27. Juni* reservieren können bis übermorgen.
> Max. 5 Personen passen da rein (1DZ + 2 Einzelbetten i. Zi. + 1 x Sofa), überdachte große Terrasse und Rasen davor.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab dich in den Verteiler unserer Unterhaltung aufgenommen für die Internas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Juni 2022)

Ich bin am Sonntag nochmal ne Runde abgefahren mit schönen flowigen Abschnitten 












jedoch auch mit vielen langen schrägwurzeligen Strecken, die ich bei Nässe nicht fahren wöllte 🤔





Noch 2 mal schlafen, dann gehts los. Daumen drücken, dass es nicht so arg regnet.
Kurzentschlossene sind noch willkommen


----------



## Martina H. (22. Juni 2022)

...ich wünsch Euch jetzt schonmal gaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Spass und Wetter


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Juni 2022)

Auch wenn ich beruflich bedingt nur am Sonntag beim LO Treffen dabei sein konnte, möchte ich doch mal schreiben wie genial es war! Fangen wir mit den Trails an: richtig klasse, teilweise technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll, bemooste Steine, nasse Wurzeln, alles schön verblockt, dazwischen wieder lanschaftlich schöner Flow, ständige Abwechslung.
Eine prima Ladiesgruppe, ich kannte ja alle nur virtuell aus dem Forum. Dann der wunderschöne Campingplatz mit der modernen Hütte (eher ein größeres Holzhaus). Vielen Dank an @Mausoline fürs Organisieren!


----------



## Chrige (30. Juni 2022)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich beruflich bedingt nur am Sonntag beim LO Treffen dabei sein konnte, möchte ich doch mal schreiben wie genial es war! Fangen wir mit den Trails an: richtig klasse, teilweise technisch ziemlich anspruchsvoll, bemooste Steine, nasse Wurzeln, alles schön verblockt, dazwischen wieder lanschaftlich schöner Flow, ständige Abwechslung.
> Eine prima Ladiesgruppe, ich kannte ja alle nur virtuell aus dem Forum. Dann der wunderschöne Campingplatz mit der modernen Hütte (eher ein größeres Holzhaus). Vielen Dank an @Mausoline fürs Organisieren!


War toll, dich kennenzulernen und zusammen die Trails zu rocken Nochmals Chapeau, wie du mit deinem Freerider die Aufstiege gemeistert hast! Auf ein nächstes mal!


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juni 2022)

Jetzt müssen wir mal ein bißchen berichten 🤔 und  diejenigen ein wenig neidisch machen, die nicht dabei waren.
Während @scylla an einem Tag die hm und km eines kleinen Alpencrosses heruntergerissen hat 😵‍💫
haben wirs am vergangenen Freitag dagegen locker angehen lassen 🤸‍♀️
Direkt am Waldrand im Nachbartal von Baiersbronn haben wir uns zum Start getroffen, der Wetterbericht hatte Regen und Gewitter vorausgesagt, und so hätten wir im Falle eines Falles schnell ins Auto hüpfen können. Auf der Sonnenseite war dann auch die Chance größer trockene Trails zu haben, da es tags zuvor bereits geregnet hatte.
Ausgesucht war eine Spitzkehrenrunde mit etwas Geschichte  auf dem Zuweg über den Bergrücken und der Möglichkeit zu erweitern oder und einzukehren in einer Hütte, bewirtschaftet von einem der dort ansässigen Spitzenhotels.
Die erste Abfahrt versprach ca. 18 Spitzkehren 
aber zuerst gings trotzdem hoch




Wir stellen uns vor 
@Pinkiwinki @Bettina @Mausoline @Chaotenkind 

und die Fotografin @Aninaj  💪


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juli 2022)

...das wurd ja langsam auch mal Zeit :ungeduldigmitdenFingernaufdenTischtrommel:


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2022)




----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2022)

Kurz vor oben hats dann angefangen ein bißchen zu tröpfeln.  Kurz an den Grenzsteinen von 1557 angehalten, im Vorbeifahren den schönen Picknickplatz gezeigt und nach der kurzen Schleife am Salbeofen vorbei, sind wir in die Abfahrt eingestiegen. Der Pfad zieht sich nicht steil am Hang entlang, bis er sich verzweigt (siehe Foto vom Hüpfer, Foto steht zur Wahl beim FdT ) und sich mit vieelen Spitzkehren bergab schlängelt





überwiegend Tannenwaldboden mit kleineren Wurzeln und manchmal Steinen





fast alle Kehren waren für fast alle fahrbar 





Perfekt zum Einfahren und alles auf kleinstem Gebiet.
Unten wieder angekommen haben wir entschieden noch einmal ein Stück hochzufahren und die Spitzkehren ein paar 100m weiter östlich noch mitzunehmen 😁





Das hat auf jeden Fall schon mal Spaß gemacht 

Eine fitte Teilnehmerin 😎 hat nochmal 2 oder 3 Kehren angehängt, musste dafür ein paar wenige hm mehr machen während wir anderen gleich zurück zum Auto sind.


----------



## Mausoline (4. Juli 2022)

Bis alle an der Hütte bzw. am Platz ankamen waren schon fleißige Helferlein am Gange und haben den Tisch auf der großen Hüttenterrasse mit allerlei Leckereien bestückt.  




Eine Teilnehmerin war Tage zuvor mal wieder 1 Jahr älter geworden, ein willkommener Anlass um erstmal richtig Kalorien zuzuführen 😋
Derweil war auch das Autozelt aufgestellt und es konnte beruhigt anfangen zu regnen 💦 aber richtig.
Mit dem Pizzalieferdienst wurde es leider nix, deshalb wurden die nächsten Köstlichkeiten aufgetischt - Veschpertime. 
So ganz nebenbei wurde auch ausgiebig gequatscht  schließlich haben sich die meisten schon ne lange Zeit nicht mehr gesehen.

Morgen gehts weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (5. Juli 2022)

Ein schöner Abend war es und wie immer wenn Ladies einen auf Selbstversorger machen, waren wir auch für das überraschend notwendige Abendessen bestens ausgestattet 😁😋🎂🍺🥂🍷


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2022)

... ein Abendessen, dass überraschend notwendig ist? Was ist daran überraschend? Für mich ist (Abend)Essen immer notwendig - und das überrascht mich nicht


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juli 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ein Abendessen, dass überraschend notwendig ist? Was ist daran überraschend?


Siehe


Mausoline schrieb:


> Mit dem Pizzalieferdienst wurde es leider nix,





Bettina schrieb:


> , waren wir auch für das überraschend notwendige Abendessen bestens ausgestattet


----------



## Martina H. (5. Juli 2022)

... jaaaaaaa, ich kann schon lesen - wollte doch nur ein bisschen Spasseken machen und ein wenig Schwung in die Bude bringen


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2022)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ein schöner Abend war es und wie immer wenn Ladies einen auf Selbstversorger machen, waren wir auch für das überraschend notwendige Abendessen bestens ausgestattet 😁😋🎂🍺🥂🍷


Für besondere Notfälle hätte dann noch der 50m entfernte Verpflegungsautomat herhalten müssen


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Für besondere Notfälle hätte dann noch der 50m entfernte Verpflegungsautomat herhalten müssen



Also der Kirschkuchen im Glas hat mich schon angelacht, aber wir waren so gut mit Kuchen versorgt... das wäre dann doch zuviel des Guten gewesen 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2022)

Samstag war bestes Wetter angesagt ☀️
und zum Frühstück wurden wir mit frischen Brötchen und Brezeln beliefert. Gestern abend bestellt und morgens nach wenigen Schritten aus der Box geholt 

Fertig gestylt zur heutigen Runde warteten wir gespannt auf den Guide und eine Fremdlady.
Ein orstkundiger Senior hatte sich freundlicherweise bereit erklärt den konditions- und fahrstarken Ladies ein paar Trails und Höhenmeter mehr zu bescheren 

und irgendwie war der Guide doch einigen schon bekannt 

Zuerstmal alle zusammen gegnüber dem Campingplatz hoch




schlappe 270hm bis zum ersten Trail 🥵 fängt ja gut an.


----------



## Mausoline (5. Juli 2022)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also der Kirschkuchen im Glas hat mich schon angelacht, aber wir waren so gut mit Kuchen versorgt... das wäre dann doch zuviel des Guten gewesen 😅


das nächste Mal würd ich den Eierlikörkuchen nehmen 🥂


----------



## Bettina (6. Juli 2022)

Mir scheint die 270 hm haben dir gar nicht weh getan 😉😅


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2022)

Du hast den Trail dazwischen und das 2. Bergauf vergessen, da fehlen Spaß und nochmal hm


----------



## Bettina (6. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du hast den Trail dazwischen und das 2. Bergauf vergessen, da fehlen Spaß und nochmal hm


Dann haben die Endorphine  uns zu diesem Punkt der kurzen Rast getragen 😅😎


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2022)

Spaß




Spaß




Bergauf  

   bis zur obigen Hütte 

bzw. kurz davor haben wir Guide Rudi mit einem Teil der Damen den Berg runter geschickt 
zur Treppe des Todes.

Es gibt zwar keine Beweisfotos aber ein Zitat vom Guide 


Rudirabe schrieb:


> Jap, absolut professionell. Haben nie was anderes gemacht, als die Treppe zu fahren.



und nur ein Foto einer anderen Gruppe, da sieht sie aber eher harmlos aus





_Pssst vielleicht hat ja doch noch eine/einer ein Beweisfoto 🤔_


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> _Pssst vielleicht hat ja doch noch eine/einer ein Beweisfoto 🤔_



Leider hab ich nicht mal die Treppe fotografiert. 😅 daher leider keinerlei fotografische Beweise…


----------



## Chrige (7. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> _Pssst vielleicht hat ja doch noch eine/einer ein Beweisfoto 🤔_


Nö, leider nein. Aber ich gebe zu, ich hatte einen kurzen Adrenalinausstoss... 😉


----------



## Mausoline (9. Juli 2022)

Dann fahr ich mal weiter 🚵‍♀️

während wir voll konzentriert den Trail ins Tal unter die Räder nehmen




und ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommen




machen sich die anderen erstmal fertig bzw. bereit zum hinterherkommen




Einkehr steht bevor 






Gesättigt und gut gelaunt gehts zusammen dann wieder 200 hm den Berg hoch. Zwischendrin befinden wir uns im Nationalpark und als Belohnung gibts nen schönen abwechslungsreichen Flowtrail wieder in den Ort runter.
Wir wechseln die Seite, füllen nochmal Wasser nach und Guide Rudi schickt uns für den nächsten Berg erstmal einen Trail berghoch





Die starken Ladies dürfen dann noch ganz hoch 😜 





und sich am Waltertrail versuchen  bergab scheinen sie ziemlich beschäftigt gewesen zu sein, es gibt wieder keine Beweisfotos 😢

Wir anderen sind auch noch ein Stück bergauf gefahren und haben uns eine unbekannte Querverbindung ausgesucht um am unteren Ende des Waltertrails einzusteigen.
War mal wieder etwas spannend aber hat Spaß gemacht 




und zum Beenden dieser Tagesrunde konnten wir noch einen schönen Trailabschnitt abfahren 

Auf unsrer schönen Hüttenterrasse haben wir Guide Rudi und die Gastlady, vielleicht guckt sie ja auch mal hier rein  noch mit Kuchen vollgestopft.

Hier nochmal einen  ❤️ lichen Dank an @Rudirabe fürs Führen und übernehmen der starken Frauen für besondere Passagen und Ansprüche  war eine superschöne Runde und alle sind heil und zufrieden wieder am Platz angekommen. Danke auch an die Gastlady fürs dabeisein, natürlich hoffen wir, dass es ihr mit uns auch gefallen hat


----------



## Chrige (10. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die starken Ladies dürfen dann noch ganz hoch 😜
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, da war ich definitiv zu beschäftigt mit Trail zwischen dem hohen Gras suchen, runter rumpeln oder Bike schieben...
Kommentar vom Biketechnik Trainer gestern war: "verblockt scheint dir ja nichts auszumachen" 😂 Ich habe dann erklärt, dass ich vor zwei Wochen gutes Training hatte...
Aber echt tolle Trails habt ihr im Schwarzwald. Da war ich ganz überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2022)

... Euch ist also nicht klargemacht worden, dass die Teilnahme am Treffen zum Fotografieren verpflichtet?

Mann, Mann, Mann - wenn man sich nicht um alles kümmert... :kopfschüttel: 


  


Nee, alles gut - scheint Spass gemacht zu haben


----------



## Aninaj (10. Juli 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Euch ist also nicht klargemacht worden, dass die Teilnahme am Treffen zum Fotografieren verpflichtet?



Also ich habe im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten fotografiert! Gibt ja immerhin ein Gipfelbild 🤣

Ansonsten war ich auch zu beschäftigt AUF dem Rad zu bleiben, als dass da noch Nebentätigkeiten möglich gewesen wären 🤪

Außerdem war @Chrige immer so dicht hinter mir, bis ich da irgendwas zum fotografieren in der Hand gehabt hätte, wäre kein Motiv mehr da gewesen. 😁

Und wir wollen ja nicht alle Schmankerl verraten, ihr wollt ja sicher auch noch ein wenig Überraschung erleben, wenn ihr mal nach Baiersbronn zum Biken fahrt. ☺️

Es gibt da übrigens so einen kleinen Mountainbikeguide (kostenlos), in dem alle ausgeschilderten Touren auch beschrieben sind. Das ist sicherlich für alles auswärtigen Besucher eine gute Hilfe um die passenden Touren zu finden 👍🏻


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2022)

...und warum hat der Teufel seine Grossmutter erschlagen? 

(...weil sie keine Ausrede mehr wusste...)


...und in dem Heftchen sind auch die Geheimtipps?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich mal weiter 🚵‍♀️
> 
> während wir voll konzentriert den Trail ins Tal unter die Räder nehmen
> 
> ...


Es war mir eine Ehre mit so starken Ladies zu fahren und der Dank ist auf meiner Seite.
Da die Gastlady hier nicht reinschaut spreche ich für sie und ich kann euch versichern, dass es ihr ausgesprochen gut gefallen hat mit euch zu fahren 😍


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...und in dem Heftchen sind auch die Geheimtipps?


du weißt doch    Geheimtipps und sonstige Toureninfos bekommt man von den Locals.

Alle Runden können individuell verändert werden, verlängert, verkürzt, miteinander kominiert usw. usw.

Ich hab den Führer noch nicht gelesen und die Übersichtskarte kenn ich auch nicht. Ich hab die MTB-Karte für 4 oder 5,50€ gekauft und es gibt eine kostenlose App mit Karte und allen Touren on oder offline auf der Homepage.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2022)

Da fehlt doch noch ein Tag  Sonntag sind wir auch noch gefahren 🤩 

Guten Morgen  🥱 




und wir haben nochmal Ladies Power Unterstützung bekommen 💪 @Votec Tox hat keine km und superfrühes Aufstehen gescheut, um noch diesen Tag mit uns zu fahren.

Leider hat es nachts wieder geregnet und wir mussten deshalb mit nassen rutschigen Steinen auf den Trails rechnen. Aber zuerst radelten wir auf dem schönen Radweg an der Murg entlang nach Baiersbronn und vorbei am alten Skilift berghoch bis unterhalb der Hütte. Ab und zu haben wir die Abfahrtsstrecke eingesehen und das sah schon sehr nass aus 
Bis zum ersten Traileinstieg haben manche noch einige Zecken eingefangen, es war ziemlich schwül, da springen die Viecher 

Also Bike möglichst nicht im Gras ablegen 🤫




Traileinstieg war kommod, hatte da nicht jemand mal gesagt, der ist ziemlich heavy 




und beim nächsten Wegeinstieg gings auch gleich richtig ab  sausteil, sandig, lose Steine, nass, rutschig.
Die Vorausfahrer haben sich echt mutig nach unten durchgeschlagen 








wir vernünftigen älteren Damen haben dann mal geschoben bis kurz vor unten 








Über einen schönen Verbindungstrail sind wir dann auf den Forstweg nach oben getroffen. @Chaotenkind trat hier den Rückweg zur Hütte an, wir anderen sind nochmal hoch auf den Berg.
Irgendwann gehts fast unbemerkt rechts trailig ab, berghoch wunderschön zu fahren mit einer etwas steileren Kehre zum Abschluß.

Vor der spannenden Abfahrt ist erstmal Vespertime angesagt, sehr schwitzig und nicht nur streckenmäßig, auch mental sehr anstrengend heute.




Pause   🥪 🍫 🧃 🥃


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2022)

Pause vorbei, auf zum Traileinstieg 

echt schöner Einstieg


1. Abschnitt Ausstieg Schlüsselstelle, auch auf dieser Seite nass, rutschig, Fotosession 💄 👄  💅








absteigen und runterkrabbseln war übrigens auch nicht ohne heute

2. Abschnitt Einstieg Schlüsselstelle, lossteinige Rinne mit Kehre, aber davor zwei eng zusammenstehende Bäume, bei Nässe sogar besser zu fahren, keine Beweisfotos 

nach der Stelle 😎




4. Abschnitt Einstieg mehrere große Steinplattenstufen, nass, danach kommen übrigens noch andere knifflige Stellen 
zuerst Test, wie rutschig sind die Steine 




geht gut

geht prima 

also ab, wir restlichen hinterher. Kurz danach kommt noch eine richtig hohe Wurzelstufe und sonst noch ein paar Stellen für die man den richtigen Tritt braucht. 

Aber so ein schöner Abschluß     eine nach der anderen wird am Waldrand ausgespuckt
















und da stehn sie nun  nochmal hoch, runter und auf Radweg zurück oder andere Seite weiter am See vorbei und berghoch?




Die jungen Starken fahren weiter  🥳  und der Rest ab und auf Radweg zur Hütte 😉 aber nicht ohne auf dem Marktplatz noch ein Eis zu verdrücken 🍨 😋

Sie waren am See, es gibt ein Beweisfoto 



und sie sind weitergefahren und hatten auch noch Spaß 




An der Hütte gabs noch einen kurzen bis längeren Abschied, dann verschwanden fast alle wieder in die verschiedenen Himmelsrichtungen.

Schee wars, spannend, anstrengend, anspruchsvoll, schwitzig, nass, spaßig ... wars. Einige haben sich nach vielen Jahren wieder gesehn, andere hatten sich noch nie gesehn 

Verschiedene Kommentare wies gefallen hat, kamen ja bereits und
auch wenns nur ne kleine Runde war, das LO-Treffen sollte beibehalten werden   

@Martina H. und @lucie supi, dass ihr das damals ins Leben gerufen habt 

*Und an alle   📢*
Wer hat denn Interesse die Orga und die Location für nächstes Jahr zu übernehmen❓


----------



## Chrige (30. Juli 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die jungen Starken fahren weiter  🥳


Wie war nochmals der Kommentar der Ebike-Fahrerin, die uns überholt hat? "Wenn ihr mal in meinem Alter seid..." Ich behaupte, sie war definitiv nicht die älteste von uns... 😂


----------



## Martina H. (31. Juli 2022)

...sieht auf alle Fälle so aus, als ob man da mal hinsollte 



Mausoline schrieb:


> das LO-Treffen sollte beibehalten werden



jezz...



Mausoline schrieb:


> @Martina H. und @lucie supi, dass ihr das damals ins Leben gerufen habt



...waren ja nicht wir allein und Letztenendes lebt das Treffen  (und wird am Leben gehalten) durch die Teilnehmerinnen...



Chrige schrieb:


> Ebike-Fahrerin, die uns überholt hat?



...wie jetzt? Und die habt Ihr vorbeigelassen???



Chrige schrieb:


> "Wenn ihr mal in meinem Alter seid..." Ich behaupte, sie war definitiv nicht die älteste von uns... 😂



...na, da hätte ich dann mal dabei sein müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. August 2022)

Du wärst auch nicht die Älteste gewesen


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. August 2022)

Demnächst in diesem Theater: Das Rentner-Ladies-Treffen


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du wärst auch nicht die Älteste gewesen



...aber fast


----------

